# T-MAC's injury



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i thought you guys would want to know about the situation with t-mac 



> Tracy McGrady suffered an elbow injury late in the first half of the Rockets-Lakers game Wednesday night, and word spread quickly that he was being taken to the hospital for an MRI.
> The fear was that T-Mac had torn a ligament.
> 
> The good news is that's not the case. The doctor said the injury is a "strained elbow and a stretched nerve", according to McGrady, and he is expected to be out a week or less.
> ...


http://clutchfans.com/news/1446/no_tear_mcgradys_injury_just_strain/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright, doesn't sound too bad. I say he is probably listed as day to day


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Alright, doesn't sound too bad. I say he is probably listed as day to day


yeah but man without him for the next couple of games....spurs,suns,mavs,miami,denver....who the hell made this schdule for us? the must really hate us


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> yeah but man without him for the next couple of games....spurs,suns,mavs,miami,denver....who the hell made this schdule for us? the must really hate us


Violet Palmer


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Violet Palmer


i saw you guys name this guy a lot but what is that all about?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to hear he's not going to be out for an extended period of time.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

She's the female ref who screwed us tonight. 
This schedule is actually not that bad considering we get our hard games out of the way earlier. This means we can take it easy for the second half of the season before the 'offs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> i saw you guys name this guy a lot but what is that all about?


Its not a guy, its the only female official in the NBA. SHe has been notoriously known as the WORST official in the NBA. And she did the Rockets/Lakers game tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Yao needs to carry this team in the next week.

PS vs the Spurs i say we start with the twin tours Yao & Deke.

LOL apart from Wells nobody drives our lane much anyway.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Its not a guy, its the only female official in the NBA. SHe has been notoriously known as the WORST official in the NBA. And she did the Rockets/Lakers game tonight.


yeah...lucky for us


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

> *Tracy McGrady *was sat in front of his locker, wearing gray slacks, an undershirt and had his right arm in a sling.
> 
> "*It looks like my 2007-2008 season is over," he said to the throng of reporters*.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/2007/11/the_good_news_for_tmac_its_onl.html

HAHAHAHAHAHA ....THAT IS NOT FUNNY:upset:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

son of a *****... hahahaha scared me there for a seccond


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I almost broke my labtop because of Tmac.

If he REALLY wanted to scare people, he shoulda said "career."

Or better yet, have his trainer come out and say "Tmac is dead. We lost him in surgery."


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> This schedule is actually not that bad considering we get our hard games out of the way earlier. This means we can take it easy for the second half of the season before the 'offs.


Besides, we should be playing better by that time.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yes, lets take the positive that Mac is only going to be out a week. Now let's look at the negative which is the fact that we don't have him for the toughest three games on our schedule.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

We're gonna be 6-6 when it's all said and done...whether you like it or not, lol.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> I almost broke my labtop because of Tmac.
> 
> If he REALLY wanted to scare people, he shoulda said "career."
> 
> Or better yet, have his trainer come out and say "*Tmac is dead. We lost him in surgery*."


HAHAHAHA


----------

